# Can you keep convicts with frontosa and clown loaches?



## Brisco007 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have 4 frontosa and about 6 clownloaches. I want to get a mating pair of convicts so I can basically provide live food for the frontosa... is this possible/a good idea? questions comments!


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Fronts are very docile. Convicts would only stress them out. Get seperate tanks for the convicts. The fish guy has a sticky on this forum about raising convicts for food, check it out.
How big are your Fronts? Have you fed them other live food? The reason I ask is that I know someone who got five fronts about 6-8". You can put all the feeders in with them you want, and they just ignore them. I'm thinking they may never have had live food before.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

set up a small breeding tank just for the cons..

Cons are super aggressive during thier spawn

i would not suggest fronts and cons at all


----------

